# Hunting Blind Size??



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

What is the average size of your hunting blind?

......what do you guys use for roofing, and windows....if any..


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Branches, logs and sticks...........


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I helped build a 4x8 and that one is perfect for two hunters and too big for one. (unless you sleep there )

I built my own, and its 4x4. perfect for warmth but too small. Gun won't lay in the lap etc. 

I have built 2 4x6's so far for others and they are perfect. 

I just use wood shutters, from the left over siding. I also added plexiglass to my personal blind, to block the wind but not the view. It worked well. Someone helped me uninstall those though, so I need to do something different. We hunt on private land but its in among a bunch of farmers who have kids. The farmers are there 24-7-365 and we only go up there for hunting. Consequently the farmer's kids must roam all adjacent land when they are bored. Ah the joy of not owning ones own property. The Farm I hunt belongs to my wife's family and its great but its not mine.  Given my own perfect will, I guess I'd have to own my own continent to be perfectly at peace.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

A hole about the size of a garbage can surround by fourty+ years of dragging old logs and brush around it as cover. Used to be my uncles "pit" but since he passed away its mine. It really makes me miss him every opener.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Most are 5x5 or 5.5x5.5. I like less than 6' because you can get to the wall/rest without moving. Anything much bigger and you have to move your chair or get out of your chair and kneel down to get to the rest. IMHO


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

My constructed blind would be close to 4 x 6, but it is actually a triangle, using 3 trees as it's corners. Cut 7~8 ft. limbs and tie to corners about 3-1/2' up, using parachute cord. Gather appropriate deadfall, limbs, etc. and lay upright against long limbs. Cover exterior with leaves, reeds, and evergreen branches. Replace what has dried out each season....

However, I've become rather fond of my Lucky's blind  .
Take it anywhere, set it up in a minute, and you're ready to hunt. About a 7' diameter base.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I voted 4'x6' but mine are either 5'x5' or 5'x6' I built two of each last year. If I could figure out how to post a picture I would. Deluxe is an understatement.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

You do mean gun blind, right? Both ground and elevated.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Bob, yeah, gun blind, yes ground and elevated.....

...i want to build a new one and want to make it elevated.......but tips on natural ground blind ideas are good too because you always can make a few of those too....

thanks guys


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a 4X8 elevated blind (the condo) that my uncle helped me put up a couple of years ago. The floor is 7" of the gound. The extra ground clearance makes it much easier to spot deer and other types of entertaining animals such as squirrels and birds. It isn't camoflage but that didn't seem to matter to the deer or the flock of turkeys that walked under it last year deer season. I even had deer walk in while I was heating up breakfast that Sarge sent out for me. Guess deer like pancakes and sausage. 

The blind was quite simple to make (refer to Sarge's post for details) but is not portable. The construction consists mainly of 2x4's and 5/8" OSB. My windows are cut OSB with hinges. I use a rope to raise and support the windows when in use. The roof is OSB and covered with rolled roofing. The blind is supported by four 12' 4x4's (treated of course). The seven feet below the blind is very open except for the four corner posts that support the main frame. I plan to place timber/ branches around the base of the blind to act as a ground blind. The orginal blind above will act as a roof to keep us dry. So what we have is top floor deer hunting and ground floor turkey hunting. I would like to spend the night in the condo next opening day. I would not recommend sleeping with any kind of gas heater though. 

One last thing. I really am glad I made it 4x8. It gives you room to stretch out and also welcomes company. 

Satisfied blind user

Doctor


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

When I said "refer to Sarge's post for details" I meant one from a while back. 

The Building of a Deer Blind 
By Al Nixon
The in's and out's of constructing a home-made deer blind.... 

You can find this in the Hunting Library department. 


Doctor


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

4 x 6.........that size allows me to stretch out my legs.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I voted 4x6 but if 6x4 was available I would have voted for that one  

I built two of them last year and I wanted them to be tall enough and wide enough for me to stand up and stretch out so that I can stay all day. I cut some burlap sections to cover up the windows.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

A few years ago a friend of mine and i built a 4x6 blind 16 ft off the ground and anchored it to a tree. this blind cost us about $160 for wood but the investment was worth it. its still standing and can hold 2 people and probably 3...very effective blind. we've taken 4 deer from it in 2 years, and it has railing we can hang burlap from so the deer can't see inside, but you can also bowhunt out of it. very roomy and comfortable, and this year we even plan to tape most of our hunts from this...hopefully that big buck wil step out during bow season...
Alex


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

I have 2 on my property,an 8x8 blind insulated, plexiglass windows and lazyboy. Also, a 5.5x 5.5 portable elevated (about 8) insulated, with plexiglass windows and swivel chair which I move from place to place with my tractor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

I have 7 that are 6x6 and they include carpeting, easy chairs, cupboards,heated and sit on the best escape routes I can find. Club land hunting at it's finest.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Most of my permanent, private property, blinds are ground blinds made like a log cabin by piling up logs. They have a half sheet of treated plywood for a roof. The log walls are tapered: On the top they about 4' X 4'. On the bottom there is more legroom measuring about 5' X 5'. No windows, just four corner posts and a full panoramic view. I build swivel seats for these blinds and have a piece of old carpeting as a floor on the bare ground. Not counting the seat, the total cost of a log cabin style blind is less than $20 for a half sheet of plywood and nails. I have one that has lasted 13 years so far. 

We just put up a homemade tower blind. It's 4' X 4' and just has enough head room to sit in. We made it completely from treated lumber accept for the support poles which are white cedar logs. The blind is 20' high (to the top) and we anchored the poles 3' in the grouind filling the holes with Quckcreat. We built it on the ground and raised it using my truck with ropes to tip it up. The whole project took a half-day including a trip to the lumberyard. The total cost of materials was $100. The blind overlooks a clear cut, river bottom, and a large food plot. Shots could be over 200 yards until the clear cut fills in.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Have to say none of the above, but it wasn't in the poll?
I use a hang on tree stand. A wooden box set-up in the middle of the woods or field isn't my idea of hunting. How would you feel if something planted an oak in the middle of your living room. To restricting for me. With the stand if I want to move I take it down and move, try backpacking a blind to a new location sometime.

Arrow

Just my .02
I have heard a good size is a 5X6 and around there.
Good luck


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have some friends that have a blind that sleeps four adults. Each hunter gets a window to look out. They take a few deer from that blind every year. I think its about 12' X 8'.

I know some other hunters that have 8' X 6' blinds on their property where everyone sleeps in a blind. I'd go stir crazy if I had to sleep and then hunt all day in the same small space.

I know of a guy in the U.P. that has electric power to his blind. He doesn't sleep in it, but non-the-less it has a satellite dish and TV with 100 channels so he can watch all the football games. It also has a frig and a stove. It seems like blinds are getting bigger and fancier every year. I once went out with my friends just to experience their deluxe 12' X 8' blind and one of them shot a doe that evening from it. I wasn't hunting, but just watching. We saw a bunch of deer as the blind is positioned in the middle of an apple orchard and it was the late antlerless season. It wasn't the kind of hunting I prefer, but more power to you if you like to build them big and fancy. I think it would be interesting to have a contest for the most deluxe blind.


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2002)

The best blind I use is made in the top part off a fallen tree. There was enough branches still on it to hollow out a nice hole in it and with a little work I was able to clear some nice shooting lanes. After adding a few more of the branches that were scattered around concealment and wind control became pretty good, for a natural blind.


----------

